# EHEIM 2028 First impressions



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

The 2217 and 2028 is the same combination I have on my 75g.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Eheim sells the 2026/2028 two ways as you mentioned. One is w/o media and installation sets 1 and 2 as well as with. The 2026/2028 with the media and both installation kits appeared as a promotion several years ago. This is the more common way that I see the 2026 and 2028 being sold now.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Excellent right up. 

Like you, I'm an eheim guy. As far as eheims, I've used the classic, ecco, pro 2, and pro 3 series. My favorite really is the Pro 2. The only eheims I currently own are 1 Pro 2 2026, 2 Pro 2 2128, and 2 Pro 2 2028.

I love the ease of use. So easy to clean, so quiet, and personally I really appreciate the priming button. I've been operating them for a while now, including a couple used ones, and I've had no issues what so ever (knock on wood). The only issue I've had is primarily user error: Twice I've broken the tube nipple connection on the quick disconnect. I should have been more careful; that being stated, since it's happened twice to me, I wish it were a better design or stronger/thicker plastic. 

And your thought on buying a hydor inline instead of the thermofilter option is dead on. While the additional cost of the thermofilter is only $50, replacing it if/when it fails is significantly more expenisve....$180 or something ridiculous like that. That didn't occur to me until AFTER I had the 2 2128's...and that's why i've got the 2028's as well(they have an inline). 

Some people might say that putting in an inline instead of the thermofilter is just more connections for leaks. With proper fittings and clamps, this can be avoided. I completely recommend Ehiem Pro 2 series with Hydor Inline.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

I've run a 2026 and 2028 (both at the same time but separately) on my 72 gal for a while now. The 2028 has a Hydor inline heater on the outflow and the 2026 runs an inline PVC CO2 reactor. I've liked them both.

My 2028 started leaking on me a couple weeks back and I could not easily diagnose the issue quickly so I temporarily replaced it with a used XP3 someone gave me that's been sitting in the garage. I must say the XP3 has a bit more powerful flow filled with about the same amount of media. However, it is MUCH louder. Nothing too bad but the eheims are silent while the XP3 buzzes slightly and the water flowing through can be more easily heard. I'm replacing it's impeller shaft and the sealing rings of the XP3 and that may help some. Got a full sealing ring kit for the eheim 2028 on the way too so I can see if I can find and fix that leak.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Left C said:


> Eheim sells the 2026/2028 two ways as you mentioned. One is w/o media and installation sets 1 and 2 as well as with. The 2026/2028 with the media and both installation kits appeared as a promotion several years ago. This is the more common way that I see the 2026 and 2028 being sold now.


 Which is ridicolus, the price of installation sets and media is what, like $100? And I still cannot understand why eheim proffesional III are not sold with media. First (before I bought 2217) I was hunting for a 3E deal, but I gave up after I calculated how much I would have to spend for media.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

i just picked up a 2026 myself and have an ecco 2234 and i dont think i could live without the prime button and pullout trays. i know alot of filter purists will expound on the reasons why the classics are superior but i dont think its enough to outweight the convenience. absolutely love both canisters...especially the 2026 pro....very quiet. i sleep in the same room and the noise is not at all a distraction. with closed doors on my stand i can hardly hear them. filtration is excellent.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Heh... I want to take a hammer to my 2028 every time I have to get it running again after cleaning. The ecco is great though, if only they made them as powerful as the 2217.


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine is fantastic. I only had it running for a short while as I decided to grow my plants emerged, but dang, worth every penny!


----------



## ricoishere (Jan 26, 2009)

I have 2 of the 2028's, and love them. Both on 47G's (one bow, one column, and heavily planted. I bought them used, saved a bunch and I am quite happy. I've attached a prefilter to both, and had to remove them becuae they (prefilters) were slowing the flow due to the eheim picking up everything! I also have Seachem Purigen abd Matrix Carbon in both, and switch them out every 6 months. I have the carbon in a media bag on the middle basket, then the purigen in another media bag on top of that. They do not disturb flow one bit. By the time water reaches third (top) basket, it's pretty clear. There are friends who come by and can't believe the clarity. If it wasn't for the occassional plant leaf floating, the fish would seem to be floating in air. I'm about to purchase another 2028 for my third tank (28G). petblvd.com has them for 199.00, petsmart has the 2026 for 169.00 w free shipping as well. Both of these sets include media. Big Al's will match pricing, so these are good prices.


----------

